# I cried and cried and cried



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

WARNING: It will rain on your face!

Goodbye Roxie  I Bet Frisbee Heaven Is Awesome. : I My Dog Died Story & Experience

But seriously, that's a horrible thing that happened and a beautiful eulogy to his dearly departed.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very sad, what a cute little dog, I love scruffy little terriers.


----------

